# Most Intense Human Chain Ever Rescues Stranded Dog



## Robert59 (Dec 1, 2020)

These total strangers in Almaty, Kazakhstan, rally together and form a human chain to rescue a stranded dog.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 1, 2020)

Don't get any cooler than that


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)

Brought tears to my eyes watching those young guys help each other and rescue that little doggie xo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Love, love, love!


----------

